# High iron in water



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have just read on here that high iron in water can effect the absorption of copper and selenium. I am going to root for the papers with my dad, but I believe that we have high iron content in our water. 

How would we "fix" or "fight" that? They get free-choice minerals, Replamin when needed, and ACV in the water. Would the ACV in the water battle the high iron or is that wishful thinking?

I'm thinking of maybe a filter we can stick on the spicket. Anyone know of a filter that will reduce the iron?

Boy this goat thing ... always keeps you on your toes


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm not sure on that. However, if you can't find the papers for your water. I was at the store today (Fred Myers grocers) and found a test kit strips-2 of each for $8. I just checked my iron, copper, ph, nitrite and nitrate hardness and something else. We have spring fed water and I thought we were a little high in iron- nope everything came back right at where it should be minus chlorine of course. Just a thought.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great! What levels would you want all of those things to be at?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My little kit had a chart that you match the color to- 0 iron is low, 0.1 is low, 0.3 ideal (oops min is 0); copper is 0 safe 1.3 safe 3 caution and 5 danger. But you need the little chart to match the color of the strip to - unless you have the report with just the numbers. 
Hmm my copper was 0 and iron 0- so theoretically lack of iron should not block copper absorption. My minerals have a good amount of copper, I'll have to look at the iron. Hope that helps


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I know it is very expensive to get rid of iron,you need a special filtering system that back washes to clean its self every few says,we just put one in our home,usually a few thousand dollars .a regular water filter will clog up very fast and would not last very long.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Ours was about 1000. Just put it in ...but that is for the house...the field water doesn't go through it!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm, that is a bit expensive. I was hoping there was something like ACV that would help the water be less "dangerous", I suppose.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

my parents had a water softener put in when they built the house. I think they had a new one put in back in 2007 (the house was built in 1985) not sure how much iron it reduced but I know it was there to help that and other minerals to be reduced in our drinking water etc.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Most of the time, if you have really high Iron, then you also have iron bacteria staining everything red. I'm looking for info that really talks about levels and such. Hopefully I'll find something soon.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Has anyone found any info on this? I too have a very high iron content in my water. We plan to get a whole house iron filter in the future (we are saving for it) but in the meantime I wonder if it is going to cause trouble for my does....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You are going to have to copper bolus and give selenium shots more often.


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

We have a lot of iron in our well water too. Just have to stay on top of it like ksalvagno said.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm bumping this old topic up instead of making a new one - now that I have a job I want to revisit this issue. It seems like my does are always copper deficient despite boluses, and we have begun selenium shots. I'd like to get a filter of some sort to cut down on the copper and selenium supplements that they need.

Does anyone have an iron filter? I'd love to know the brand you use. A smaller, less expensive filter is ideal, and I wouldn't mind cleaning it out as needed, but if they don't work I'll just save for a bigger one, haha!


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Following!! We have iron in our water too and my black and white doe has a perpetually rough, rusty coat because of it. I've been bolusing her every other month and still not as black as I'd like her to be.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That's our issue ... I'm copper bolusing just about everyone every other month, and also deal with selenium deficiency. The fish-tails never seem to go away for long. I don't mind having to give BoSe and copper, but if my herds' health will be improved by a filter I would like to do that.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup, I feel the same way!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would consult with a water purifying company. See what their suggestions are. 

We have a ful system for our house from a company in Berlin. Maybe they could point you in the right direction.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I keep hoping for a quick fix of "Put this on your hose, and voila!" but I think it's going to be more complicated than that. :lol:
If you don't mind, I'd love to get in touch with the company.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would start by asking a water company if they had something like that. It's their job so they would know if it's even something on the market. That's all I was saying. Not that you need a whole new filter system for the whole house.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

We just recently got a whole house water filter installed because our well water has a horrible amount of iron, sulfur, manganese and, well, just plain "stuff" that looks like black specks. It was NOT a cheap or easy problem to fix.
The complete 3-part filter was around $700, and the iron filter insert alone, which will have to be replaced periodically, is going to run us around $100 a pop. We don't yet know how long it will last between changes since the whole system is still new, but I have to admit - our water in the house is wonderful now.
Since we don't know how long the filter cartridges will last, we're still waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Yep, was going to suggest what greybird just said. Softeners although cheaper and work well, dont filter. The beads in the softener will collect iron and will need to be cleaned with a chemical that softener places can sell you. Not cheap but works well. GB, you might look into that chemical to clean your iron filter. I dont know if that is even possible but worth an ask. Might save a little money that way.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I was looking for something like this, but it may be too good to be true: http://smile.amazon.com/Swimming-Pr...coliid=IB4KU20YMJB6I&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_S_ttl


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm looking for a pitcher filter too, haha! Trying my hardest to cheat here.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Someone asked on an Facebook group about this. So I'm following it for answers for you.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/articles.asp?ID=396&Click=289692


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I recently posted a similar thread as well - 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/well-water-copper-selenium-absorption-186186/

my solution is I am getting a huge rain barrel and will double up my copper bolusing in the winter when using my well water.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/articles.asp?ID=396&Click=289692


Will this filter iron out? I am talking to a gentleman via email and he says it has to be oxidized.



Redbarngoatfarm said:


> I recently posted a similar thread as well -
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/well-water-copper-selenium-absorption-186186/
> 
> my solution is I am getting a huge rain barrel and will double up my copper bolusing in the winter when using my well water.


Rain barrel is an option, but I'm not sure where we'd put it. I'll look into that. Are you using a barrel with a filter of any kind or just collecting it right from the roof?

I'm also looking into this http://www.abcplus.biz/Categories.aspx?Id=Water_Filter_Kit

I asked them if it filters iron, and I'm waiting for a response. Even if it reduces the iron I think it would help.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

As far as rain barrels go, make sure it's legal where you live. It's illegal here in Arkansas and if they find out you're feeding livestock that way you can get in big trouble.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> As far as rain barrels go, make sure it's legal where you live. It's illegal here in Arkansas and if they find out you're feeding livestock that way you can get in big trouble.


what the who?? why??


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Man, rainwater illegal? I'm sorry but that's just not right.  

I'll check in NJ ... hopefully it's legal for livestock. I found one with a filter that's food grade off of a mazon.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Yup!! It's illegal to have standing water on your property, because of the mosquitoes. You can even get fined for having a kiddie pool that sits stagnant for too long. They tend to target people collecting rainwater on roofs and sheds the most.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

http://www.ncsl.org/research/environment-and-natural-resources/rainwater-harvesting.aspx

This should help!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The filter removes all these aluminum, barium, cadmium, chromium, E. coli, iron, lithium, pesticides and herbicides, silver, thallium, uranium and volatile organic compounds (VOCs). It also removes Liver Fluke cysts.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> The filter removes all these aluminum, barium, cadmium, chromium, E. coli, iron, lithium, pesticides and herbicides, silver, thallium, uranium and volatile organic compounds (VOCs). It also removes Liver Fluke cysts.


Wow! Even if collected from a well? That's awesome. The only issue is it looks like it only holds about two gallons, which would make filling buckets a pretty slow process.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Not illegal to collect rain water in NJ


----------

